# 6.2 and new DST start time?



## JWThiers

There has been some talk that a software upgrade is/was needed for the new DST start time and the HR10-250's, but what about those of us with 6.2?


----------



## chris22

i think they will just change the guide info....


----------



## BTUx9

The guide data is in UTC, that isn't the issue... it's the display of times that fall within those 4 weeks and any manual recordings that break with the new DST formula


----------



## JWThiers

BTUx9 said:


> The guide data is in UTC, that isn't the issue... it's the display of times that fall within those 4 weeks and any manual recordings that break with the new DST formula


If we knew what file it was in I would think that it would be easy enough to fix. what 1 line of code with am "if, then, else"?


----------



## BTUx9

sure... trivial... just find that bit of code in the 16+ MB monster that is tivoapp, and add in conditional code to check for the year... good luck on that


----------



## JWThiers

BTUx9 said:


> sure... trivial... just find that bit of code in the 16+ MB monster that is tivoapp, and add in conditional code to check for the year... good luck on that


Its really an academic exercise because probably the easiest thing to do would be to allow the update and rezipper or probably just slice update. But...

People wouldn't be looking for a bug in an unknown location, they are looking for a change to a known function (Local Time). That narrows the search considerably

Not knowing anything at all about the tivoapp would put me at a big disadvantage, Also not a lot about programing (unless you count a class I took 20 years ago and haven't used anything in that since) but I would think, assuming that the actual app is in a human readable form like C. Since the function that calculates local time is known search for the line that defines that function and follow the program back up to where it calculates DST (also a known calculation).

I really don't think it would be as hard as you think for someone with the right skills. IMHO

My comments are based on many assumptions So I very well could be wrong


----------



## BTUx9

JWThiers said:


> My comments are based on many assumptions So I very well could be wrong


Well, at least ONE of the statements was correct


----------



## JWThiers

good come back. :up:


----------



## robn77

Speaking of Software upgrades, what is the latest 6.2 software version. I haven't touched my series 2's non-HD Tivos since zippering and they are still at 6.2-01-2-101 The latest on my Tivo is 6.2-01-2-3F1 dated 3/06

I would just slicer the DST patch once it makes it to the stream.


----------



## Pokes

I'm still running on my Series 1 that hasn't had a software update in a LONG LONG time. I'm curious how it is going to handle the time change.


----------



## skinnyjm

Looks like they are going to issue an update for 6.2. here's what was in my SwSystem directory, on both my boxes, this morning.

Directory listing of /SwSystem 
Name Type Id Date Time Size 
6.2-01-2-351 tyDb 63880 02/14/07 23:12 724 
6.2a-01-2-101 tyDb 79591 02/17/07 03:42 700 
6.2a-01-2-121 tyDb 79595 02/17/07 03:42 700 
6.2a-01-2-151 tyDb 79596 02/17/07 03:42 700 
6.2a-01-2-301 tyDb 79597 02/17/07 03:42 700 
6.2a-01-2-321 tyDb 79598 02/17/07 03:42 700 
6.2a-01-2-351 tyDb 79599 02/17/07 03:42 700 
6.2a-01-2-381 tyDb 79600 02/17/07 03:42 700 
6.2a-01-2-3F1 tyDb 79601 02/17/07 03:42 700 
ACTIVE tyDb 63880 02/14/07 23:12 724 

Directory listing of /SwSystem 
Name Type Id Date Time Size 
6.2-01-2-321 tyDb 3965 03/20/05 18:54 724 
6.2a-01-2-101 tyDb 86558 02/17/07 03:51 700 
6.2a-01-2-121 tyDb 86562 02/17/07 03:51 700 
6.2a-01-2-151 tyDb 86563 02/17/07 03:51 700 
6.2a-01-2-301 tyDb 86564 02/17/07 03:51 700 
6.2a-01-2-321 tyDb 86565 02/17/07 03:51 700 
6.2a-01-2-351 tyDb 86566 02/17/07 03:51 700 
6.2a-01-2-381 tyDb 86567 02/17/07 03:51 700 
6.2a-01-2-3F1 tyDb 86568 02/17/07 03:51 700 
ACTIVE tyDb 3965 03/20/05 18:54 724


----------



## classicsat

robn77 said:


> Speaking of Software upgrades, what is the latest 6.2 software version. I haven't touched my series 2's non-HD Tivos since zippering and they are still at 6.2-01-2-101 The latest on my Tivo is 6.2-01-2-3F1 dated 3/06
> 
> I would just slicer the DST patch once it makes it to the stream.


Those are the same version. The last 3 "digits" is the HW platform subversion.


----------



## tall1

So anyone know how slicer handles the upgrade for 6.2? Do you use the command ./slicer 6.2a-01-2-101 ?

I think I got it. My platform is 151 so I need to enter ./slicer 6.2a-01-2-151


----------



## chris22

I did that. It kills networking only if you use an Airlink, or comparable adapter. then you run tweak.sh to get it back.


----------



## cheer

chris22 said:


> I did that. It kills networking only if you use an Airlink, or comparable adapter. then you run tweak.sh to get it back.


I don't think we have a 6.2a superpatch yet, either.


----------



## tall1

cheer said:


> I don't think we have a 6.2a superpatch yet, either.


Oh, didn't consider that. I'll have to wait for tivoapp patches or just have screwy guide data for a few weeks.


----------



## rbautch

chris22 said:


> I did that. It kills networking only if you use an Airlink, or comparable adapter. then you run tweak.sh to get it back.


You can't run tweak.sh if you're network connection is dead. I posted a script in the OP of the 6.3 upgrade thread that will copy backported drivers after a slicer upgrade.


----------



## JWThiers

Just to be sure I understand. When 6.2a finally gets rolled out to my tivo's, I can run slicer, then *BEFORE* rebooting the tivo if I have a "non natively supported" network adapter, run the copy-drivers script that is posted in the 6.3 upgrade thread. If I have a natively supported network adapter, like the fa120, I can just run slice and reboot.


----------



## HellFish

JWT, Can you please clarify your last post... is it a question to the experts.. or a statement to newbies? The structure suggest you're asking a question, but you never really came out with one. If I want to have USB 2.0 capabilities, then I'd use the backported drives anyway, correct?

I'm surprised this 6.2a upgrade isn't being mentioned more on here. If it's true that it needs to be updated for the corrected DST, that means in 2 1/2 weeks this will have to be on every Tivo. This is very much_* unlike *_any other update where you can do it whenever you want to. This update _*needs*_ to be fully implemented _*by*_ 03/11 to prevent any problems with recordings, no?

Or is it like someone said in the 6.3 upgrade, where it will record properly, just display the wrong time for everything? If it is merely going to display the wrong time, then I'm worried for no reason. But can anyone confirm if this will be the case?

Am I the only person that thinks this is potentially the calm before the storm? What about the people that used the zipper a year ago, and have been perfectly content and have not been using the forums anytime in the past 6+ months? I'm sure they aren't even aware of this 6.2a/DST problem arising. But I think they'll notice if none of their shows are being recorded and then come over here again. Even if it's only their Manual Records that are messed up, you can rest assured they'll be back here in a heart beat.

And FWIW I'm located just outside Phila, PA, and I have yet to see 6.2a on my one zippered Dtivo.


----------



## JWThiers

HellFish said:


> JWT, Can you please clarify your last post... is it a question to the experts.. or a statement to newbies? The structure suggest you're asking a question, but you never really came out with one. If I want to have USB 2.0 capabilities, then I'd use the backported drives anyway, correct?
> 
> I'm surprised this 6.2a upgrade isn't being mentioned more on here. If it's true that it needs to be updated for the corrected DST, that means in 2 1/2 weeks this will have to be on every Tivo. This is very much_* unlike *_any other update where you can do it whenever you want to. This update _*needs*_ to be fully implemented _*by*_ 03/11 to prevent any problems with recordings, no?
> 
> Or is it like someone said in the 6.3 upgrade, where it will record properly, just display the wrong time for everything? If it is merely going to display the wrong time, then I'm worried for no reason. But can anyone confirm if this will be the case?
> 
> Am I the only person that thinks this is potentially the calm before the storm? What about the people that used the zipper a year ago, and have been perfectly content and have not been using the forums anytime in the past 6+ months? I'm sure they aren't even aware of this 6.2a/DST problem arising. But I think they'll notice if none of their shows are being recorded and then come over here again. Even if it's only their Manual Records that are messed up, you can rest assured they'll be back here in a heart beat.
> 
> And FWIW I'm located just outside Phila, PA, and I have yet to see 6.2a on my one zippered Dtivo.


Its a question to the real experts, to be structurally correct I guess I should have finished my last post with, "Is this correct?"

About the backported drivers, Yes, (I think anyway) that to get the usb 2.0 you need the backported drivers anyway. The difference between having a natively supported adapter and not is that with a natively supported adapter when you slice the upgrade you won't completely lose the network and you could then just rerun tweak to get the hacks back. With a non native adapter if you lose the network (and judging by the 6.3c upgrade that is a possibility) you either need a serial cable, pull the drive and rezipper, or make corrections booting into linux.

I think there hasn't been a big flap about 6.2a because we have known it was coming and the consensus is that as long as you don't have any manual recordings your shows SHOULD record just fine. The clock will be wrong but everything that tivo does for you is based on UTC.


----------



## klaroby

Is there a script to get the slices on a hacked tivo? i.e. something like add63.tcl? Will add63.tcl work on a 6.2 tivo?


----------



## JWThiers

klaroby said:


> Is there a script to get the slices on a hacked tivo? i.e. something like add63.tcl? Will add63.tcl work on a 6.2 tivo?


I'm doing a bit more research but I just read on the main Directv DVR section that



ciucca said:


> It's been confirmed that all the tivopp patch locations have changed. For those of us brave enough to apply the upgrade to a "hacked" tivo, can you still view shows that were saved in an unencrypted format?


So this means that they broke superpatch when the did it (darn). 6.2a also includes a patch to fix the enhanced guide data problem that hit a bunch of us in Dec/Jan so it will eventually be important to have this patch.

Anyway you can either do the upgrade manually as described Here or you can buy The Slicer, I think it costs $20.


----------



## BigBearf

I have Slicer 1.3a which I think is the most current version. I used it for my HR10s. Is it OK to use this version for a SD Zippered DVR-400 to slice it to 6.2a? I live in the EST and think that I may need to take the upgrade 

I have many slices listed: 
6.2a-01-2-101 
6.2a-01-2-121 
6.2a-01-2-151 
6.2a-01-2-301 
6.2a-01-2-321 
6.2a-01-2-351 
6.2a-01-2-381 
6.2a-01-2-3F1 
Should I use Slicer version 1.3a and type command ./slicer 6.2a-01-2-101? Any help would be appreciated from Russ or Lou. I will be happy to try one of my units but just need to know any info that y'all know 

Thanks, 
Jeff


----------



## JWThiers

BigBearf said:


> I have Slicer 1.3a which I think is the most current version. I used it for my HR10s. Is it OK to use this version for a SD Zippered DVR-400 to slice it to 6.2a? I live in the EST and think that I may need to take the upgrade
> 
> I have many slices listed:
> 6.2a-01-2-101
> 6.2a-01-2-121
> 6.2a-01-2-151
> 6.2a-01-2-301
> 6.2a-01-2-321
> 6.2a-01-2-351
> 6.2a-01-2-381
> 6.2a-01-2-3F1
> Should I use Slicer version 1.3a and type command ./slicer 6.2a-01-2-101? Any help would be appreciated from Russ or Lou. I will be happy to try one of my units but just need to know any info that y'all know
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeff


Did you read ANY of this thread before you asked? <sigh>
The post DIRECTLY ABOVE YOURS says:


JWThiers said:


> I'm doing a bit more research but I just read on the main Directv DVR section that
> 
> So this means that they broke superpatch when the did it (darn). 6.2a also includes a patch to fix the enhanced guide data problem that hit a bunch of us in Dec/Jan so it will eventually be important to have this patch.
> 
> Anyway you can either do the upgrade manually as described Here or you can buy The Slicer, I think it costs $20.


The last sentance, Yes you can slice upgrade BUT you will loose superpatch because they changed some locations of some hooks in the Tivoapp. No MRV, Encryption gets turned back on.

I think other networking features should work (i.e. TWP, FTP, Telnet), but I could be wrong, but then only be able to do things that don't rely on MRV or encryption being off.


----------



## chris22

TWP, FTP, Telnet work on my 6.2a


----------



## HellFish

Thanks for the response JWT, the other discussion was very helpful. After reading it, I'm a little bit more at ease. I do not have any manual recordings, and if the time displayed on Tivo is meaningless it, then it's meaningless to me. Which means the rush I felt to upgrade has subsided quite a bit.

*re:* 


JWThiers said:


> Did you read ANY of this thread before you asked? <sigh>
> The post DIRECTLY ABOVE YOURS says:


I think the lad was just asking if version 1.3a is the most current version of the Slicer, and if it's one command to enter at bash to run it. He seems confused by the number of 6.2a's available to him. I don't have an answer to either of these questions...

Also, your response to the following question confuses me:

*question* 


klaroby said:


> Is there a script to get the slices on a hacked tivo? i.e. something like add63.tcl? Will add63.tcl work on a 6.2 tivo?


*answer:*


JWThiers said:


> So this means that they broke superpatch when the did it (darn). 6.2a also includes a patch to fix the enhanced guide data problem that hit a bunch of us in Dec/Jan so it will eventually be important to have this patch.
> 
> Anyway you can either do the upgrade manually as described Here or you can buy he Slicer I think it costs $20.


But the tivoapp patch doesn't have an impact on "add63.tcl" working to download the 6.2a slices from the stream. That file is used before the patched tivoapp would be in use.

Per the original "add63.tcl" thread, it appears the original poster has updated his original post to include 6.2. Since I'm only at post#3, I can't link to it yet but it's here. To quote the updated first post of that thread (emphasis my own):



hondafan said:


> After much reading here and DDB (thanks Jeanesco aka Alphawolf), I modified the showcases script that comes with the zipper. It worked for me, I got the slices in the next 2AM download. My HR10 hasn't made any calls in years.
> 
> *UPDATED FOR THE 6.2a SLICES FOR THE SD TIVOS *
> 
> tested to work on a Hughes SD-DVR40 and a non-rid model.


Now if it really works... that's another story...

Edit: The emphasis is no longer mine.
Edit 2: To add link (i now have 5+ posts)


----------



## GAM

chris22 said:


> TWP, FTP, Telnet work on my 6.2a


What about MRV?


----------



## skaeight

Somebody help me remember. Is the superpatch responsible for getting rid of the nag screen if the tivo hasn't called in for 30 days?


----------



## BTUx9

As has been stated, none of the tivoapp patches have been released for 6.2a (at this point)... TWP, FTP, Telnet don't rely on them, so continue to work

These DO rely on patches to tivoapp, so are not currently working:
Superpatch (MRV), NoCSO (unencrypted recording), 30-second skip, backdoors, nonag, noPPV
(30-second skip can still be enabled via remote, AFAIK)

Hopefully, tivo didn't remove the MRV code in 6.2a like they did in 6.3x


----------



## BigBearf

> I think the lad was just asking if version 1.3a is the most current version of the Slicer, and if it's one command to enter at bash to run it. He seems confused by the number of 6.2a's available to him. I don't have an answer to either of these questions...


JW, 
I read the whole thread and I am confused by which version of slicer to use. Just dumb I guess. I have 1.3a which I used on several HR10s but when you go to your link I can't tell whether there are separate slicer versions or not for HR10 and SD boxes. Furthermore, as I posted above there are many different slices and I wonder what command to enter.

I just finished re Zippering 4 of my HR10s to 6.3c because I had difficulty maintaining telnet access after slicing from 6.3a to b to c. If all that is going to be affected is manual records and I may just wait and rezipper units when things shake out. The only feature that does not work with the newly zippered HR10s is MRV which is why primarily why I have the SD units.

Just wanting feedback if available

Jeff


----------



## BTUx9

For those that are wondering, a superpatch has been released for 6.2a (but it hasn't been fully tested) on ddb


----------



## JWThiers

Excellent


----------



## JWThiers

Question. I have 1 DTivo that I use as a server. Its not hooked up the satellite inputs at all. If I hooked up one of the inputs and left it unsubscribed, would it still get pushed the 6.2a Slices? or do I have to go begging from somewhere or buy the 6.2a instantcake when it comes out eventually?


----------



## DavidO

My unsubscribed & zippered DTivo has always been connected to the satellites, and it got the update.


----------



## goony

JWThiers said:


> Question. I have 1 DTivo that I use as a server. Its not hooked up the satellite inputs at all. If I hooked up one of the inputs and left it unsubscribed, would it still get pushed the 6.2a Slices?


There are two phases to an update:

1) Receive the slices
2) Get the go-ahead to install the slices

#1 will only happen (right now) if you have the satellite inputs... later, it may happen via a daily phone line call. It is likely that even an unsubcribed box will receive them.

#2 will only happen if you have a phone line connected on an unhacked box
#2 WILL NOT happen if your box has been Zippered (or another hack method) that sets the flag for doing software updates to FALSE


----------



## tbeckner

I have posted this other places, but it appears that it hasn't got through to everyone. If you are located anywhere but the EASTERN time zone, you do not need the DST update included in 6.2a. And based upon population, 53% of DirecTiVo are likely located outside of the EASTERN time zone.

You can manually change your time zone information in 6.2 or 6.1 and maybe other version (like PACIFIC (GMT -8) to MOUNTAIN (GMT -7) and shutoff DST, and when you do make the time zone change the manual recordings in the TO DO LIST are also modified. Of course the time displayed in all other areas is also modified and correct (guide, TO DO LIST, headings, System Info, etc) and you never had to worry about Season Passes, but then again the times in all Season Passes in the TO DO LIST are also displayed correctly.

Please remember that the DST update (6.2a) is only necessary for those folks in the EASTERN time zone. You can wait until later in the year to apply 6.2a and a compatible/debugged SUPERPATCH. 6.2a doesn't need to be applied before March 11th.

You need to manual adjust your time zone only twice this year on March 11th or the night before and again on November 4th or the night before. If the crazy people change DST again, just follow this same process.


----------



## skaeight

tbeckner said:


> I have posted this other places, but it appears that it hasn't got through to everyone. If you are located anywhere but the EASTERN time zone, you do not need the DST update included in 6.2a. And based upon population, 53% of DirecTiVo are likely located outside of the EASTERN time zone.
> 
> You can manually change your time zone information in 6.2 or 6.1 and maybe other version (like PACIFIC (GMT -8) to MOUNTAIN (GMT -7) and shutoff DST, and when you do make the time zone change the manual recordings in the TO DO LIST are also modified. Of course the time displayed in all other areas is also modified and correct (guide, TO DO LIST, headings, System Info, etc) and you never had to worry about Season Passes, but then again the times in all Season Passes in the TO DO LIST are also displayed correctly.
> 
> Please remember that the DST update (6.2a) is only necessary for those folks in the EASTERN time zone. You can wait until later in the year to apply 6.2a and a compatible/debugged SUPERPATCH. 6.2a doesn't need to be applied before March 11th.
> 
> You need to manual adjust your time zone only twice this year on March 11th or the night before and again on November 4th or the night before. If the crazy people change DST again, just follow this same process.


Actually I think it has gotten through. You have posted this at least twice in every thread dealing with DST. People also want the patch because it contains things other than DST updates. There are enhancements for dealing with guide data. It appears that at some point D* wants to go back to using the guide data stream they were using in dec (presumably because it works better with the directv branded dvrs). Also, again there is a very large population of people and presumably directivos in the east. So thank you for the idea, it's great if you don't live in the eastern timezone, but even those people may need to take this update at some point.


----------



## luder

Yeah I heard sooner or later they would change guide data's structure but, what i don't get is why D* have to change it. I'm going to allow it to dl in the catch can but, I'm having trouble understanding I thought guide data was the foundation for all the dvr's what is there to improve in the guide data that D*'s about to convert to was there some kink's i didnt notice that somebody did?

*Edit*
doh with more reading why did D* change the way the new dvr's gets it guide data


----------



## tbeckner

luder said:


> Yeah I heard sooner or later they would change guide data's structure but, what i don't get is why D* have to change it. I'm going to allow it to dl in the catch can but, I'm having trouble understanding I thought guide data was the foundation for all the dvr's what is there to improve in the guide data that D*'s about to convert to was there some kink's i didnt notice that somebody did?
> 
> *Edit*
> doh with more reading why did D* change the way the new dvr's gets it guide data


I think it is more likely that DirecTV wants to add additional data to the Guide Data which changes the format and this format change is screwing up the DirecTiVos. Of course, although less likely, there could be a BUG in the R15/HR20 which DirecTV cannot fix or isn't willing to fix, so they came with a plan to modify the Guide Data to fix their BUG in their units.


----------



## tbeckner

skaeight said:


> Actually I think it has gotten through. You have posted this at least twice in every thread dealing with DST. People also want the patch because it contains things other than DST updates. There are enhancements for dealing with guide data. It appears that at some point D* wants to go back to using the guide data stream they were using in dec (presumably because it works better with the directv branded dvrs). Also, again there is a very large population of people and presumably directivos in the east. So thank you for the idea, it's great if you don't live in the eastern timezone, but even those people may need to take this update at some point.


I agree completely and there is NO DOUBT that the people in the EASTERN time zone (47%) really need solutions, including a new SUPERPATCH.

And without a DOUBT, if I was one of those people I would be desperate to get a working set of patches, but for everyone else in the other time zones (53%), I wanted to make sure that they where not worried about the DST change. And the GUIDE DATA patch is likely even less important, because it should take DirecTV many more months to TURN BACK ON the new stream.


----------



## skaeight

My feeling on this is that I'd rather get this patched and working so I don't have to think about it later on. I'd rather get the patch in place, know I'm good for DST and any guide data changes and forget about it, instead of in a month or too wondering why my tivo is missing recordings and rebooting then having to rush to fix it.


----------



## JWThiers

And for those of us exceptional (43% ers) Eastern Time Zoners We need it! Hence my questions.


----------



## chris22

skaeight said:


> My feeling on this is that I'd rather get this patched and working so I don't have to think about it later on. I'd rather get the patch in place, know I'm good for DST and any guide data changes and forget about it, instead of in a month or too wondering why my tivo is missing recordings and rebooting then having to rush to fix it.


SuperPatch works flawlessly. I didn't see anything saying I couldn't upload the bufferhack elsewhere so I uploaded it here. It included support for 6.2a, hence me calling it bufferhack4.1a. If I get a request from any of the authors listed in the file, I will remove it strate away. I am doing this to help, not cause problems.


----------



## skaeight

I've updated my tivos and everything seems to be ok. The one odd thing is that they are now showing at 100% capacity when I do a df -k. It doesn't matter what I delete, it won't go down. Has anyone ever seen this before?


----------



## doconeill

There is typically a "reserve" of space (10% by default) that can be used only by the root user. df reports available space less that reserve - that's why used+available does not equal total. 

It appears that the TiVo has it tuned to roughly 5%. So, you can actually fill it up to 105%. Even though there is this reserve, not everything runs as root, so being over 100% can cause issues.

My guess is you are somewhere between 100-101% full still.

I'm puzzled by the fact that I haven't received the slices on any of my three (zippered) units yet. Is the rollout still going on? As I may have to rehack these, I'd like to do it next weekend if possible - not much time left.

Stranger still - the HDVR2 shows only its own 6.2 slice, whereas the other two show all versions of 6.2...


----------



## skaeight

Ya, I found some info saying that. I was able to clear up some room though - 98% in use. It looks like 6.2a is about 30% larger than 6.2 was though, because I used to have about 80% in use. It's a good thing that nothing actually writes to the root partition normally because I'd be afraid it would get full and not boot.


----------



## Gunnyman

I'm glad they didn't base 6.2a on 6.3
MRV still works


----------



## GAM

Gunny, what did you do to apply 6.2a on your zippered tivos and did all your hacks keep working?


----------



## Gunnyman

I managed to grab the new superpatch before it was pulled


----------



## GAM

I have it as well. Do you just need to restore an original tivoapp and run the new superpatch?


----------



## stonersmurf

Gunnyman said:


> I managed to grab the new superpatch before it was pulled


I decided to just leave it up on DDB (so its still there for the time being), I spent a lot of time tracking down the offset changes and diff patches are a total waste of time.
If it gets pulled down by a moderator just pm me and I will send you a copy. 



GAM said:


> I have it as well. Do you just need to restore an original tivoapp and run the new superpatch?


Yep make sure you restore to your original untouched tivoapp before applying the updated version.


----------



## GAM

I grabbed it last night but thanks for your work.
I forgot on my above post to ask about getting 6.2a installed first. Would I run slicer first and then apply the new superpatch? Anything else need to be done to keep MRV, tivoweb, etc running?


----------



## stonersmurf

GAM said:


> I grabbed it last night but thanks for your work.
> I forgot on my above post to ask about getting 6.2a installed first. Would I run slicer first and then apply the new superpatch? Anything else need to be done to keep MRV, tivoweb, etc running?


Yep run the slicer and reboot. Then run the superpatch to enable MRV, tivoweb and other hacks will stay intact because of the slicer. If your just installing 6.2a you will not need to restore your tivoapp. Thats just for people who applied the first version of the superpatch 6.2a.


----------



## GAM

Thanks for all your help!!


----------



## skaeight

stonersmurf said:


> Yep make sure you restore to your original untouched tivoapp before applying the updated version.


Doesn't the upgrade to 6.2a put a new version of tivoapp in place? So any changes that had been made to 6.2 are gone, right?


----------



## stonersmurf

skaeight said:


> Doesn't the upgrade to 6.2a put a new version of tivoapp in place? So any changes that had been made to 6.2 are gone, right?


Your correct, what I was saying is for people that applied the first version that I released. The newer version has changes that require you to restore your original 6.2a tivoapp then apply the update superpatch for 6.2a. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Gargoyle557

stonersmurf said:


> Yep run the slicer and reboot. Then run the superpatch to enable MRV, tivoweb and other hacks will stay intact because of the slicer. If your just installing 6.2a you will not need to restore your tivoapp. Thats just for people who applied the first version of the superpatch 6.2a.


My experience was not that simple. If you need the backported drivers they must be copied over before the reboot. I tried using copy_drivers.zip that rbautch had posted somewhere on here. But alas after my reboot, I had no network. I then proceeded to pull the drive cause I have not a working serial cable. I got the backported drivers and usb.map copied over manually. Then also noticed my TivoWebPlus directory was not copied over, also ncid_settings, .joerc, /etc/passwd, and /etc/group. After all that I superpatched and bufferhacked the tivoapp and all is well. Needless to say the second unit I upgraded went much more smoothly. Just a little testament that you can't trust the slicer to do it all for you. It did make the job much easier though.


----------



## GAM

stonersmurf said:


> Your correct, what I was saying is for people that applied the first version that I released. The newer version has changes that require you to restore your original 6.2a tivoapp then apply the update superpatch for 6.2a. Sorry for the confusion.


Everything went great. Thanks! Do you know how I can take out 30 second skip from your superpatch so I don't have to disable it every reboot?


----------



## HellFish

GAM,
I believe you would need to remove it the same way you do with the original. Delete line 68 from the updated superpatch which is below. 


Code:


    0x00A69068 "1040001d 1440001d"

Looks like we're finally getting a series of success stories. This is looking good. I'm going to wait a few more days to see if I get the slices before I grab them with add63.tcl. And then I'll try it myself.

edit: The correct file I used was add6x.tcl


----------



## GAM

I tried to run bufferhack and now it will not finish booting up. If I pull the drive how do I mount the hard drive in linux so I can delete the bufferhack tivoapp and rename the original tivoapp?


----------



## Gunnyman

follow the general framework found at http://www.thewallens.net/tivo/Tivo_unguide.html


----------



## Da Goon

HellFish said:


> Looks like we're finally getting a series of success stories. This is looking good. I'm going to wait a few more days to see if I get the slices before I grab them with add63.tcl. And then I'll try it myself.


Add63.tcl never worked for me. Hondafan did post an updated version, add6x.tcl. It worked on all 4 of my dtivos.


----------



## BTUx9

re: changing timezone, I very much doubt it's as simple as that... 
the tivo probably won't immediately react to the change, and without testing it out, it's hard to know exactly WHAT will happen: manual recordings that have already been scheduled may not be rescheduled or may even end up scheduled twice. (or it may work properly, depending on when it is switched and when the recordings are)

It will also end up showing incorrect times for all recordings before 3/11

So, if you use this method, make sure you check all your upcoming manual recordings for accuracy.


----------



## GAM

I ran slicer and then the superpatch on my two systems. One went just fine but on the second one when I try and run the new superpatch it errors out saying there is not enough room on the device. Any idea why (my two systems are identical except for recordings which there are not that many)? How and where would I free up space?


----------



## farleyruskz

I had the same problem on one of my units; turns out I had about 2MB of data in /hack (on the root partition). I moved most of it off to /var/hack and it turned out to be enough to allow the tivoapp patch to succeed.


----------



## GAM

Okay, thanks. Since there is so little space is this going to be a problem in the future as the drive fills up?


----------



## luder

*edit*
skaeight I had thought about what i said couple days ago i had a bad week and snaped hope you didnt take any offense it was a bit dense on my part


----------



## Tonedeaf

My Main SD Tivo updated the software to 6.2a a few days ago. Wondered why I couldn't get TWP on it. 

Last night took the drive out and re-zippered it(created a new cd with the new superpatch on it), put it back in telnet to it and go thru the enhancements. Ran the superpatch to be sure it took and am now back to the way it was before 6.2a installed. 

Thanks all for posting how to do this. This place is an awesome resource and I appreciate all who contribute with their knowledge.

I did this all for free, did not use slicer as I think it should be done without cost, just as the zipper was created and distributed without cost. I didn't mind spending the extra 10 minutes to remove the drive, connect it to my spare PC and run the Zipper on it.


----------



## GAM

How did your system upgrade itself to 6.2a? If it was zippered upgrades don't happen.


----------



## Tonedeaf

GAM said:


> How did your system upgrade itself to 6.2a? If it was zippered upgrades don't happen.


Reading threads that explain how to update author files and a few other things etc. It already had the slices in the swsystem folder.


----------



## GAM

Oh, I thought it had happened by itself because you were surprised TWP was not running.


----------



## Tonedeaf

GAM said:


> Oh, I thought it had happened by itself because you were surprised TWP was not running.


Just hadn't realized that it actually upgraded to it. Didn't know I got it to work. It just happened, it was a few days after I changed author file etc.


----------



## luder

Tonedeaf said:


> Just hadn't realized that it actually upgraded to it. Didn't know I got it to work. It just happened, it was a few days after I changed author file etc.


LOL I like the avatar you got there do they have one with a H  . according to the todo list next download is 3 am I wonder if more people will get the downloads before march 11the clock is ticking


----------



## BTUx9

well, there's more info here

I still can't see how the S1s could possibly handle manual recordings properly in that 3 week period, so it looks like it may be bad news for those people running unsubbed S1s as glorified VCRs


----------



## luder

BTUx9 said:


> well, there's more info here
> 
> I still can't see how the S1s could possibly handle manual recordings properly in that 3 week period, so it looks like it may be bad news for those people running unsubbed S1s as glorified VCRs


I just read the link wow I didnt know there is a tivo tech on our side.. I was alway curious how to help devlopers. in the situation with the clocks with tivojerry what are ways to help the process?


----------



## BTUx9

You're assuming there WILL be a series 1 fix... I don't hold much hope for that


----------



## luder

BTUx9 said:


> You're assuming there WILL be a series 1 fix... I don't hold much hope for that


I know series two has rdate that's not fully working due to stream making constant time changes a differance of 3-5 min .

But, what if tivo creates a ntp friendly server

This could possible help but, i don't see how they could end the utc from the stream it seems it always interfer with the unit's time clock what if they could point rdate to a new direction. if they just could disable time from the satalite stream. and implement a online time servers this could bring hope for series 1

Maybe a fix no?


----------



## BTUx9

nope, as I said in an earlier post, all of the guide data is UTC-based and the internal clock is set to UTC... that isn't the issue. It's the routines for converting to/from local times, and those seem to be ones written by tivo... they certainly aren't the standard linux time routines.


----------



## luder

Crossing my eyes i think i figured it out
I'm not sure when the next update is but, i hope it's soon i'll update when i get it done hopefully
I love this forum


----------



## cyklfreak

how can I get my hacked tivo to dl 6.2a from the sat?

is there a manual way??


----------



## Da Goon

cyklfreak said:


> how can I get my hacked tivo to dl 6.2a from the sat?
> 
> is there a manual way??


Grab the script from 4 threads down here : http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=318089


----------



## JWThiers

Da Goon said:


> Grab the script from 4 threads down here : http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=318089


you realize 4 threads down changes after every forum post right?


----------



## Da Goon

I know that  . I was just attempting to point out how modest of a search was needed to find that info.


----------



## ssstivo

Can anyone verify if 6.2a is still loading via satellite?

I ran add6x.tcl on 3/1/07 and as of this morning none of my 4 DTivos have received it.

Thanks


----------



## gastrof

I wish there was a way to MANUALLY set the clock on a TiVo, especially the unsubbed Series 1s. I'm legitimately queasy on how this is all working out.

If someone found a way to hack-install a manual clock set on my two machines, I'd even consider SENDING them to the person to have it done. 

I know I'd be without the machines for at least a week, but maybe one could be done at a time. It'd be a whole lot better than ME trying to do it. (Tho' I might get to know the guys at the local fire department and my insurance agent a whole lot better.  )


----------



## goony

ssstivo said:


> Can anyone verify if 6.2a is still loading via satellite?
> 
> I ran add6x.tcl on 3/1/07 and as of this morning none of my 4 DTivos have received it.


Same story for me: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4926851&&#post4926851

Earl said that they would be available "for a week or so": http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=341538

If they are no longer in the satellite stream then they would need to be obtained via a phone call.

If you connect the phone line and force a "phone home" and it is taking a l-o-n-g time then it is probably downloading the patch.


----------



## Lord Vader

Now I have to remember how to force a phone call on hacked or Zippered units.


----------



## Gunnyman

remove the route comands from the author file. that should do it.


----------



## Lord Vader

BTW, will that affect anything in the future as far as dialing home to the Mother ship, so to speak?


----------



## Gunnyman

yes 
when you're done put them back


----------



## Grisbane

I zippered well over a year ago and forgot almost everything I learned about hacking the DTivo. 

Could someone post instructions on how to remove the route comands from the author file so that I can force a phone call?

Thanks!


----------



## Gunnyman

ftp your author file to your desktop it is in /etc/rc.d and is called rc.sysinit.author
edit it with a unix friendly text editor like metapad
put a # in front of the two route commands
ftp the file back
reboot tivo


----------



## Lord Vader

OK, how long till he asks you "What are the route commands?"?


----------



## Gunnyman

I asked in the DTV thread, but I figured more folks would have tried what I did, so I'll ask again. Has anyone successfully got their tivo's to grab the slices using a broadband connection. I connected just fine, but got no slices.


----------



## doconeill

I tried this:

- Commented out the two route entries
- rebooted
- Forced a DVR Service call - call lasted only a minute or so
- Put the route commands back and rebooted

I would have expected to download 6.2a if it was available over dialup call, but it doesn't appear to have been there.

Still no 6.2a on any of my systems...  Hopefully tonight's service download will work.


----------



## BTUx9

not positive, but I read somewhere that a call to the mothership from a hacked dtivo sets keys that will eventually expire and at that time, MRV will stop working.


----------



## Gunnyman

yes that's true, but there's a script in /enhancements that will remove the keys.
And my keys didn't reset this time.


----------



## doconeill

The one I did via internet (per the thread in the DTiVo forum) I DID need to clear the MRV certs on, and rename it again. The one I did above via phone I ran the cert cleaner anyways, and it did pick up the certs and removed them as well. So, in my case EITHER WAY it reset the certs. Which shows me the call did in fact work - but there was no 6.2a to be downloaded.


----------



## Gunnyman

Looks like I DID get the certs too. I removed them. Nice way to verify the call worked at least.
I wonder if the patch has been pulled due to some stability problem or something.


----------



## BTUx9

Gunnyman said:


> I wonder if the patch has been pulled due to some stability problem or something.


Now, wouldn't THAT be a kick in the teeth?

I would have expected reports on the forum if people were running into issues with it, though


----------



## Gunnyman

It was just available for such a short time.
seems strange to me.
I suppose I could just extract the slices from my one unit that has them if I could figure out how.


----------



## BTUx9

Hold off 24 hours... if all goes well, there may be a better option. <nudge-nudge, wink-wink>


----------



## Gunnyman

*holding*
can I get the slices off with MFS_effteepee?
I'm curious now.


----------



## BTUx9

no, definitely not mfs_ftp, and I don't think you can get all the slices out of mfs in any case... not sure of the particulars, but I believe one of them is encrypted to the machine


----------



## Gunnyman

gotcha
thanks.


----------



## Barefooter

I Read a post on DD that explains that you can get all but the swsystem slice off the MFS. Seems it gets written all over the files system. I was planning to do the same, extract them from the MFS and just upgrade both my 6.2 machines. All we really need is that one slice. The other three can be extracted. See this post on DD 

Ok I was going to post the link but evidently I don't have enough posts here to do so. Go to DD and look for a post from "scan man" the post is "Extracting 8.1 Slices" 

The commands to get the other slices are in that post. You can also search for 
mfs_dumpobj -r /SwModule

Any word on a place to get it would be appreciated. Seems DD isn't still sending it down.


----------



## grazit

This may sound strange but does anyone know where the phone number is stored on a dtivo. I downloaded the script to force the 6.2a files to be downloaded but my system has the wrong phone number in it and is failing to connect it is also failing on negoation when I try to update the phone number. i was hoping to update the number manually. My system is zippered and I have one that is not zippered with the correct number on it


----------



## ciucca

grazit said:


> This may sound strange but does anyone know where the phone number is stored on a dtivo. I downloaded the script to force the 6.2a files to be downloaded but my system has the wrong phone number in it and is failing to connect it is also failing on negoation when I try to update the phone number. i was hoping to update the number manually. My system is zippered and I have one that is not zippered with the correct number on it


comment out the 2 "route add .." statements in the rc.sysinit.author file, then reboot.


----------



## GAM

BTUx9 said:


> Hold off 24 hours... if all goes well, there may be a better option. <nudge-nudge, wink-wink>


Any news on the better option?


----------



## starbiker99

Ok here's what I did hopefully all is ok. I got the slicer upgraded to 6.2a then ftp'd superpatch-6.2a.tcl to tivo then telneted in and ran unistall-tweak.sh then ran tweak.sh finally modified bufferhack41.tcl and ran it. Everything seems to be working good. I hope I didn't miss anything.


----------



## chippyt

I took the plunge last night on my Zippered HDVR2 with 6.2 and it is working well so far. Here was my process using the slicer program. 

1) Ftp'd slicer and superpatch6.2a over to the tivo. 

2) ran the slicer program and it did its thing (I had previously verified that I had the 6.2a slices.) rebooted as part of the slicer program. Everything came up fine including my networking. 

3) Ran superpatch6.2a and set_mrv_name, rebooted 

That was it. So far so good. I didn't run uninstall_tweak or tweak.sh again. Everything seems to be working including tivowebplus. 

Should I run tweak.sh again to clean everything up? 

Thanks for all the information on this forum!


----------



## goony

6.2a slices via eMule: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=343342


----------



## Barefooter

And for those of you that use Torrent you have:
My next post ( Had to get the post count up ) has the URL


----------



## Barefooter

http://www.torrentspy.com/torrent/1089024/TiVo_6_2a_Slices


----------



## GAM

chippyt said:


> I took the plunge last night on my Zippered HDVR2 with 6.2 and it is working well so far. Here was my process using the slicer program.
> 
> 1) Ftp'd slicer and superpatch6.2a over to the tivo.
> 
> 2) ran the slicer program and it did its thing (I had previously verified that I had the 6.2a slices.) rebooted as part of the slicer program. Everything came up fine including my networking.
> 
> 3) Ran superpatch6.2a and set_mrv_name, rebooted
> 
> That was it. So far so good. I didn't run uninstall_tweak or tweak.sh again. Everything seems to be working including tivowebplus.
> 
> Should I run tweak.sh again to clean everything up?
> 
> Thanks for all the information on this forum!


I went the slicer method as well and then ran the new superpatch (minus the auto 30 second skip).

After reboot I ran the new bufferhack.

I did rerun tweak.sh (it ran with no issues) because the transfer speeds via MRV were slower. Rerunning tweak.sh put back the USB 2.0 drivers and the speeds went way up.

The only issue on mine was that after running tweak.sh my author file had the last commands (netserver, crond, TWP) doubled up so I edited the file getting rid of the double entries.

Everything seems to be running fine.


----------



## chippyt

GAM,

When you reran tweak.sh, did it ask you to install the superpatch and did you say no or let it run superpatch again? I forget the prompts now.

If so, does it download the newest superpatch at the beginning or how did you handle that (put superpatch 6.2a in the hacks folder, etc)?

TIA!


----------



## GAM

I believe it has a flag it checks for, when I reran tweak.sh it skipped anything to do with superpatch so I guess it knows when a system has already been superpatched as mine was. Maybe Rbautch or Gunny can confirm for you.


----------



## Gunnyman

there is a zipper flag that gets deleted by tweak.sh if found. If flag is found, superpatch gets installed.


----------



## chippyt

Since I did the upgrade using slicer and then ran superpatch separately will be flag be set to not install superpatch?

If the flag is not set and superpatch67 installs will that create a problem or can I run superpatch6.2a after the zipper and patch everything properly?


----------



## dishdudes

I'm about to run the slicer on my DVR40. I actually installed the dsr704 image on it and has been running fine. Should I take this opportunity to change my service id over to the correct one (321) and install the proper slice? Will this kill all my hacks or not make any difference..


----------



## BTUx9

the service id shouldn't affect anything (except, of course, the sony ones, as discussed elsewhere)


----------



## dishdudes

So I could change it over to the correct one with no issues?


----------



## BTUx9

AFAIK... only question would be whether installSw checks them as matching (I don't believe it does)


----------



## JWThiers

Tweak does NOT download the latest superpatch. This goes back to using zipper vs using rbautch's enhancement script. The enhancement script is tweak.sh. The enhancement script is "an automated script that tweaks and enhances your *already-hacked* Tivo. *This script is included with The Zipper*, so you don't need to run it if you've already completed a full Zipper install. If you hacked your Tivo with PTVnet, this script can be installed right over it." That quote is from the support thread and the added emphasis is mine. I've said this many times before but here we go again, Zipper does 2 things, first it hacks your Dtivo to enable networking and sets a flag that says basically this is a newly hacked drive. The first part is done while the tivo hard drive is in your PC. Second it checks for that flag that zipper sets If it finds it it runs superpatch, set the MRV name then proceeds to run the rest of tweak. If it is not found it just proceeds runs the rest of tweak (*the enhancement script). This is done after you reinstall the drive into your tivo.

Back to your question



chippyt said:


> GAM,
> 
> When you reran tweak.sh, did it ask you to install the superpatch and did you say no or let it run superpatch again? I forget the prompts now.
> 
> If so, does it download the newest superpatch at the beginning or how did you handle that (put superpatch 6.2a in the hacks folder, etc)?
> 
> TIA!


Unless you either pulled the drive and reran the entire zipper installation or you manually set the above noted flag, superpatch will not run by using tweak (the Enhancements Script). Either way the latest superpatch is NOT downloaded, I believe it resides in the /hacks directory and is put there during the 1st part of the zipper process, when the drive is in the PC. There is a part of tweak that asks something about removing some encryption certificates, but I don't think that installs superpatch, it just makes it so that the encryption certificates don't expire or some such thing.


----------



## dishdudes

So once I've installed the 6.2a slices using the slicer, I should reboot and run the new superpatch, then I will be back to where I started but with 6.2a? Should I just FTP the new one into the same directory as the old one?n Do I need to re-run the tweak.sh to get the updated drivers etc?


----------



## chippyt

I was getting Zipper confused rbautch's enhancement script, sorry rbautch.

I reread the enhancement script and it doesn't include Superpatch, so if I rerun the enhancement script I should be fine. It seems like the only reason I would rerun at this time would be to add the USB 2.0 drivers. I haven't tested MRV yet for transfer speed, but I will check to make sure the 2.0 drivers are still there after the slicer upgrade.


----------



## GAM

I had to rerun tweak.sh to get the USB 2.0 speeds.


----------



## dishdudes

GAM said:


> I had to rerun tweak.sh to get the USB 2.0 speeds.


I assume when you say re-run tweak you have to uninstall first?


----------



## JWThiers

dishdudes said:


> I assume when you say re-run tweak you have to uninstall first?


rerunning tweak automatically downloads the latest enhancements from the web, Uninstalls the old and installs the new. You do have to answer the same questions that you answered the first time during an install, but you can't have everything.


----------



## dishdudes

dishdudes said:


> So once I've installed the 6.2a slices using the slicer, I should reboot and run the new superpatch, then I will be back to where I started but with 6.2a? Should I just FTP the new one into the same directory as the old one?n Do I need to re-run the tweak.sh to get the updated drivers etc?


Ok looks like I'm up to 6.2a and back working 100%. This is what I did, if any was un-necessary please comment, I have about 6 more to do..

FTP'ed the slices up to the tivo.

Ran DBLOAD on all of them, that put them in the MFS under SWSYSTEM.

Purchased the slicer and FTP'ed it to the Tivo. Ran the slicer on the proper Service ID as listed in my System Info Screen. The slicer did its magic and asked to reboot.

When I came back up I ftp'ed the new Superpatch to the enhancements dir, telnetted in and ran it, rebooted.

Next I telnetted back in and ran tweak_uninstall then ran tweak again and rebooted.

Everything seems to back 100% working again. Anything I missed or did un-necessarily?

Thanks for everyones help along the way.....


----------



## Jeff_in_Bklyn

I still can not run the tweak.sh, I re zippered and have access but when I run it nothing happens, so commands also do not work, like ls


----------



## GAM

JWThiers said:


> rerunning tweak automatically downloads the latest enhancements from the web, Uninstalls the old and installs the new. You do have to answer the same questions that you answered the first time during an install, but you can't have everything.


It will download the latest build if you have a recent tweak.sh, if it is older it might not. I downloaded and FTP'd the latest tweak.sh and tweak_uninstall.sh just to be sure. I originally zippered a loooong time ago.


----------



## mikellanes

dishdudes said:


> When I came back up I ftp'ed the new Superpatch to the enhancements dir, telnetted in and ran it, rebooted.


Is there any other place to get the super patch? I can't seem to d/l from "there" even after logging in


----------



## JWThiers

GAM said:


> It will download the latest build if you have a recent tweak.sh, if it is older it might not. I downloaded and FTP'd the latest tweak.sh and tweak_uninstall.sh just to be sure. I originally zippered a loooong time ago.


AFAIK even the OLD, OLD, OLD tweak would DL the latest script, BUT you had to do a tweak_uninstall manually first.


----------



## Lord Vader

I'm hoping this is the proper thread into which to post this...

One of my HDVR2s is an older model with 4.01b on it and not 6.2, so I downloaded the 6.2 slice files, unzipped them, and ftp'd them to /var/packages. Confirmed they were there, then I ran dbload *.slice to load them into mfs.

When I typed this in, after about a minute or so "delay," the next line read *dbload: *.slice*, then the cursor was on the next line blinking. And blinking. And blinking...

In short, it just stayed that way for 45 minutes or more, maybe an hour. Still nothing new in mfs, of course. I eventually terminated TeraTermPro, then noticed the HDVR2 rebooted. After rebooting, I noticed that the 6.2 slices didn't load into mfs. Moreover, they disappeared entirely from /var/packages. Now they're gone.

I must be doing something wrong with respect to loading 6.2 slices onto my unit then into mfs. Any ideas?


----------



## Gunnyman

yep you need the loopset slice too. check the slice/image begging thread at ddb for info maybe its still up on emule.


----------



## Lord Vader

I believe that was in there, or are you deducing it wasn't because of what happened?

Just checked. It WAS in the package that I ftp'd to the unit.


----------



## Gunnyman

are we talking 6.2 or 6.2a here?
if 6.2 follow the guide here
http://www.dellanave.com/projects/tivo/62slices.html
very well written howto.
Theres a minor detail about unzipping the dtv-loopset.slice file twice.


----------



## Lord Vader

I'll give that a shot and see if I did anything differently. Thanks.


----------



## Rick_S

Will any version of the slicer work on different model series 2's? I have a Samsung sir s4040r and a Philips DSR704 both at 6.2 both zippered. I just discovered the information about the update. My Samsung is the only unit I have on my network right now and it didn't get the slices. I just ran add6x.tcl so I'll see if I get them. I'm hoping I can get just one copy of the slicer and run it on both my tivo's once I get the slices.


----------



## Lord Vader

Gunnyman said:


> are we talking 6.2 or 6.2a here?
> if 6.2 follow the guide here
> http://www.dellanave.com/projects/tivo/62slices.html
> very well written howto.
> Theres a minor detail about unzipping the dtv-loopset.slice file twice.


Whoa. All I'm looking to do is load the slices into mfs then use Slicer to do the rest.

I've read through that how-to and must admit that I'm now thoroughly confused. For example, I'm trying to find the 5 files to upload to my /var/packages folder, but there are NO service # 151 files, which are alluded to in that how-to. All the files look the same, as if they're general ones.

Somehow, I think this whole process seems more complicated than it should be. I don't remember doing any of this with Slicer before, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Gunnyman

the method I mentioned is specifically for going from 4.01b to 6.2. the files mentioned are slices for a HDVR2 although it won't matter the last 3 digits you have should match your service number.
At any rate this ISN'T for the slicer. It's a sure fire way to upgrade from 4.01b to 6.2, which is what I thought you were asking about.


----------



## Lord Vader

Don't worry about it. For one thing, there are NO 3-digit service numbers on any of the 6.2 files I downloaded. That's what is so confusing.


----------



## Gunnyman

what do they look like?


----------



## Jeff_in_Bklyn

Lord Vader said:


> Don't worry about it. For one thing, there are NO 3-digit service numbers on any of the 6.2 files I downloaded. That's what is so confusing.


Maybe this will help?

swsystem-89631628-2.slice	6.2a-01-2-101 
swsystem-89631629-2.slice	6.2a-01-2-121 
swsystem-89631630-2.slice	6.2a-01-2-151 
swsystem-89631631-2.slice	6.2a-01-2-301 
swsystem-89631632-2.slice	6.2a-01-2-321 
swsystem-89631633-2.slice	6.2a-01-2-351 
swsystem-89631634-2.slice	6.2a-01-2-381 
swsystem-89631635-2.slice	6.2a-01-2-3F1


----------



## GAM

If you downloaded the 6.2a slices maybe the info from the index.txt will help:

dbload these three first:

GZcore-89631619-2.slice
GZkernel-89631625-2.slice
utils-89631627-2.slice

Then pick one of these based on your Tivo Service Number:

swsystem-89631628-2.slice	6.2a-01-2-101 
swsystem-89631629-2.slice	6.2a-01-2-121 
swsystem-89631630-2.slice	6.2a-01-2-151 
swsystem-89631631-2.slice	6.2a-01-2-301 
swsystem-89631632-2.slice	6.2a-01-2-321 
swsystem-89631633-2.slice	6.2a-01-2-351 
swsystem-89631634-2.slice	6.2a-01-2-381 
swsystem-89631635-2.slice	6.2a-01-2-3F1


A little too slow but great minds....


----------



## Jeff_in_Bklyn

anyone have any idea why I can not run the tweak script? I also can not run some standard commands. I did a slice update from 6.2 to 6.2a then had to do a zipper cause I lost networking.


----------



## MurrayW

Jeff_in_Bklyn said:


> anyone have any idea why I can not run the tweak script? I also can not run some standard commands. I did a slice update from 6.2 to 6.2a then had to do a zipper cause I lost networking.


I had some problems about 3 weeks ago that was due to a corrupt busybox directory. See this post and the next 5 or 6 after that where rbautch helped me resolve my issue. After I deleted the busybox directory and rezippered I was back in business.

Good luck!

Murray


----------



## Jeff_in_Bklyn

Thanks!! That did the trick!


----------



## Lord Vader

Jeff_in_Bklyn said:


> Maybe this will help?
> 
> swsystem-89631628-2.slice	6.2a-01-2-101
> swsystem-89631629-2.slice	6.2a-01-2-121
> swsystem-89631630-2.slice	6.2a-01-2-151
> swsystem-89631631-2.slice	6.2a-01-2-301
> swsystem-89631632-2.slice	6.2a-01-2-321
> swsystem-89631633-2.slice	6.2a-01-2-351
> swsystem-89631634-2.slice	6.2a-01-2-381
> swsystem-89631635-2.slice	6.2a-01-2-3F1


That's what I was looking for, but none of them were labeled as such.

Edited to add: all the file names I have all end with ".slice". There are no version numbers listed after any of them, which is where the problem is occurring.


----------



## doconeill

There is no "problem". There is an index.txt file included that tells you which file corresponds to which version/service number. Jeff_in_Bklyn simply listed the contents of that file...


----------



## Lord Vader

Now why didn't SOMEone indicate that?!? 

Never mind. Don't answer that.


----------



## doconeill

But GAM did a few posts earlier...


----------



## Lord Vader

Not as clearly as you did.

Must be some frickin' Jedi trick.


----------



## Lord Vader

Gunnyman said:


> are we talking 6.2 or 6.2a here?
> if 6.2 follow the guide here
> http://www.dellanave.com/projects/tivo/62slices.html
> very well written howto.
> Theres a minor detail about unzipping the dtv-loopset.slice file twice.


Now this is where I'm still confused. How do I unzip it twice. I remember reading something about renaming it a .gz file, but when I unzip the loopset file, the file in the extracted folder can't be unzipped any further.


----------



## Lord Vader

OK, I think I did everything correctly--yeah, right!--so now I'm dbloading and will see if the slices load.


----------



## Lord Vader

Well, that didn't take long. After about a minute, I got this message:

InitializeProgramOrDie failed: 0x190001

OK, now what did dummy me do wrong?


----------



## smartwatermelon

Please forgive me if this has been asked before--I did do a search in this forum but couldn't find quite what I needed. I have a Philips DSR704, Zippered and networked with the current version of the tweak.sh script. I do not have a wireline phone; cell-only for two years now.

The question: Is there a way to get the DST update _without_ connecting to a phone line? Feel free to snarl and point me to fourteen places where the question has already been answered!

Thanks.


----------



## BTUx9

check out this thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=343660


----------



## smartwatermelon

BTUx9 said:


> check out this thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=343660


 Perfect, worked a treat!


----------



## pgaulson

farleyruskz said:


> I had the same problem on one of my units; turns out I had about 2MB of data in /hack (on the root partition). I moved most of it off to /var/hack and it turned out to be enough to allow the tivoapp patch to succeed.


I've seen a few posts about this problem, but deleting data in /hack did not work for me. I was following Da Goon's procedure (post #11 in this thread), but when I dd over my hacked kernel, I find "no space left on device":

Three-bash# mount /dev/hda4 /install
Three-bash# dd if=/dev/hda6 of=/dev/hda3 bs=1024k
dd: /dev/hda3: No space left on device
3+0 records in
2+0 records out
Three-bash#

I have tried clearing the hda3 partition and copying again:

dd if=/dev/null of=/hda3 (and also dd if=/dev/zero of=/hda3) and then each time again trying: dd if=/dev/hda6 of=/dev/hda3 bs=1024k, but always the same result: no space left on device.

How can I fix this? (I don't have a pre-hacked kernel available (vmlinux.px). I have not yet done a reboot. Does anyone know what will happen Sunday night when my zippered Tivo is scheduled to reboot? Can I do something to prevent that until I manage a fix? And, can I fix this problem without pulling the drive and putting it back in my PC?


----------



## Krosis

pgaulson said:


> How can I fix this?


I sent you a PM.


----------



## BTUx9

pgaulson said:


> I've seen a few posts about this problem, but deleting data in /hack did not work for me. I was following Da Goon's procedure (post #11 in this thread), but when I dd over my hacked kernel, I find "no space left on device":
> 
> Three-bash# mount /dev/hda4 /install
> Three-bash# dd if=/dev/hda6 of=/dev/hda3 bs=1024k
> dd: /dev/hda3: No space left on device
> 3+0 records in
> 2+0 records out


that's a non-critical error, in this case

the kernel DID get copied over, but the partition sizes are mismatched (luckily the kernel is guaranteed to be <=2MB)


----------



## pgaulson

BTUx9 said:


> that's a non-critical error, in this case
> 
> the kernel DID get copied over, but the partition sizes are mismatched (luckily the kernel is guaranteed to be <=2MB)


Thanks! What a relief! I went ahead and rebooted and everything was okay, no problem. I really appreciate your help and expertise!


----------



## skaeight

Well DST is here and I have 6.2a on both my Dtivos. The onscreen time and to-do list are showing the correct time. However, TivoWebPlus show times are all an hour early. Does anyone else have this? Does anyone know of a fix?


----------



## dswallow

skaeight said:


> Well DST is here and I have 6.2a on both my Dtivos. The onscreen time and to-do list are showing the correct time. However, TivoWebPlus show times are all an hour early. Does anyone else have this? Does anyone know of a fix?


Historically TivoWebPlus always needed to be restarted for a DST change to take effect.


----------



## skaeight

dswallow said:


> Historically TivoWebPlus always needed to be restarted for a DST change to take effect.


I've tried that, both reloading via the interface and a reboot of the machine. Also, I saw in the TWP changelog that there is a config parameter 'DST_Policy' which sounds like it should fix this issue. However it didn't seem to do anything.

I'm running TWP 1.3.0, maybe I need to upgrade to 1.3.1?

This isn't a huge deal though. I'm just happy that everything will be recording properly, and that the clock is correct on TV.


----------



## texster

Have tried full reloads of twp 2.0 (3/5/7 version) on both 6.2 and 6.2a, as well as rebooting the units, yet twp still displays "old " time, but everything seems to be recording correctly. I think Btux has anticipated this and has discussed it somewhere.


----------



## BTUx9

texster said:


> Have tried full reloads of twp 2.0 (3/5/7 version) on both 6.2 and 6.2a, as well as rebooting the units, yet twp still displays "old " time, but everything seems to be recording correctly. I think Btux has anticipated this and has discussed it somewhere.


Right you are... just posted here, too: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4953356&&#post4953356


----------



## HenryNettles

I have a Phillips DirectTV Tivo, model DSR7000. Some time back, I hacked 
this to version 4.0.1b software. I did this primarily to get LBA48, to 
support a 160 gig hard drive. A side benefit was the network interface,
although I never really used it.

I haven't been on the forums here since that time. The reason I am back
is that my time display is wrong. I have read quite a bit here, and I 
realize that the time display is not critical to the correct operation
of the DirecTivo. But as long as I am revisiting this topic, I thought
I would go ahead and upgrade to 6.2 and then 6.2a.

I am following allowing with this guide:

Okay, I am not allowed to post a url. Lets try this then.

Hmm, still didn't work. The 62 slices upgrade guide at dellanave.

The problem is that I need the file:

62_dtivo_slices_fixed.zip

The direct link is in the wrong format, and the torrent gets to 37.9% 
downloaded, and hangs up. I have tried this 3 times, with the same
result. Google is of no help, although it can find the file name
without the "fixed". That is, a search for "62_dtivo_slices"
does find references.

Can anyone help me get a copy of "62_dtivo_slices_fixed.zip" ?


----------



## Lord Vader

You can post that URL. URL's to the deal database place can't be posted.


----------



## HenryNettles

Lord Vader said:


> You can post that URL. URL's to the deal database place can't be posted.


No, the site software would not allow me to include ANY url, not even when I replaced "." with "DOT" and "/" with "SLASH". Seems I have to have a minimum of 5 posts, for whatever reason.


----------



## Lord Vader

That link HAS been posted here before, though, several times.


----------



## Mr Jones

I have read the threads on upgrading 6.2 with the new DST changes and would like to get some advice.

I am running 6.2-01-2-321 Tydb 3695 03/21/05 00:50 724 with backdoors enabled.

I have two Phillips dsr7000/17 tivo's one is with a 300gb and the other is 120gb.

What is the best to get the dst upgrade and how to install it?


----------



## tbeckner

BTUx9 said:


> Right you are... just posted here, too: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4953356&&#post4953356


If the OP is not on the East Coast, the times in TWP can be corrected by setting the TIME ZONE (Like Pacific -> Mountain NO DST) to the previous TIME ZONE and rebooting, which is what I did on my only 6.2a machine, and TWP 1.3 reports the times correctly. 

My other four machines are on 6.2 with the TIME ZONE changed from Pacific to Mountain with no DST and TWP 1.3 and everything else is working correctly on all of them.

ADDITIONAL EDIT: The original OP appears to be located in the EASTERN TIME ZONE, so adjusting the TIME ZONE on the TiVo will not help his problem with TWP.


----------



## tbeckner

skaeight said:


> Actually I think it has gotten through. You have posted this at least twice in every thread dealing with DST. People also want the patch because it contains things other than DST updates. There are enhancements for dealing with guide data. It appears that at some point D* wants to go back to using the guide data stream they were using in dec (presumably because it works better with the directv branded dvrs). Also, again there is a very large population of people and presumably directivos in the east. So thank you for the idea, it's great if you don't live in the eastern timezone, but even those people may need to take this update at some point.


One of those changes would make me just a little leery of making the jump to 6.2a on all of my machines.

Earl said that one of the changes affects the DRM, which could screw up the recording, playback, and long-term storage of specific shows from specific channels, like HBO.

I'll wait for the DRM issue to shake out before I upgrade the majority of my machines, since it is very unlikely that any changes to the GUIDE DATA will have any affect on my machines, because I have locked them out from having the overflow log problem, which took care of the only machine that had any problems with the CHANGED GUIDE DATA and affected SEASON PASSES and GUIDE DATA indexing.


----------



## Lord Vader

Hmmm...this is interesting...

Sunday, the first day of DST, I took a look at all my To-Do recordings scheduled for this week. As of then, I had three manual recordings scheduled on each of two HDVR2s that were still at 4.01b, and not 6.2 or 6.2a, for that matter, and these manual recordings were all shown as being off by 1 hour--to be expected, according to the TIVO experts. Season passes all showed correctly.

Well, I never got around to correcting those manual recordings, but imagine my surprise when come Monday morning, the To-Do list had changed. ALL my manual recordings now showed the correct times, etc. I did nothing to my HDVR2s that were still at the old 4.01b, yet they all recorded properly, showed the correct guide times, etc. It's as if I really didn't need the 6.2a patch right now.


----------



## BTUx9

Lord Vader said:


> Hmmm...this is interesting...
> 
> Sunday, the first day of DST, I took a look at all my To-Do recordings scheduled for this week. As of then, I had three manual recordings scheduled on each of two HDVR2s that were still at 4.01b, and not 6.2 or 6.2a, for that matter, and these manual recordings were all shown as being off by 1 hour--to be expected, according to the TIVO experts. Season passes all showed correctly.
> 
> Well, I never got around to correcting those manual recordings, but imagine my surprise when come Monday morning, the To-Do list had changed. ALL my manual recordings now showed the correct times, etc. I did nothing to my HDVR2s that were still at the old 4.01b, yet they all recorded properly, showed the correct guide times, etc. It's as if I really didn't need the 6.2a patch right now.


did the non-manual recordings show the correct times?
you said they recorded properly... were they all set for Monday?


----------



## Lord Vader

Yup. EVERYthing showed correctly and recorded correctly.


----------



## BTUx9

Lord Vader said:


> Yup. EVERYthing showed correctly and recorded correctly.


DAMN! I wish I knew how they pulled off THAT little miracle!


----------



## Lord Vader

I know it may sound unbelievable, but it works. Everything shows the correct time and everything records on time. All my HDVR2s and HR10-250s that have not been upgraded to 6.2a or 6.3c respectively are as good as they were before. I don't know if what I did in the settings/DST/time zone/DST section was the cause of this, but I'm sure not complaining.


----------



## BTUx9

OH! I wasn't aware you changed the timezone settings... yes, that explains it (the miracle becomes mundane)

if you want to do things that way, it SHOULD work reasonably well, but the times on older recordings will be inaccurate (in NPL/recording history/etc.). Same will be true of TWP (once it is patched). (not even sure if TWP will correctly pick up the modified setting)


----------



## Lord Vader

With thanks to Joe C for clarifying how to properly unzip twice the loopset file, I was able to finally properly ftp and unzip the right 6.2 files to my HDVR2 that was still at 4.01b. In following Joe's instructions to dbload the files into MFS, however, I get this response whenever I attempt to do this:

*InitializeProgramOrDie failed: 0x190001*

Any idea what's causing this?


----------



## tbeckner

BTUx9 said:


> OH! I wasn't aware you changed the timezone settings... yes, that explains it (the miracle becomes mundane)
> 
> if you want to do things that way, it SHOULD work reasonably well, but the times on older recordings will be inaccurate (in NPL/recording history/etc.). Same will be true of TWP (once it is patched). (not even sure if TWP will correctly pick up the modified setting)


I 6.2a'd one machine and set the TIME ZONE (Pacific -> Mountain NO DST) on the other four 6.2 machines and everything was correct on the four, including TWP after reboots, and manual recordings auto adjusted after the reboot. I ended doing the same on the 6.2a machine, because TWP was off after the 6.2a upgrade and reboot, so I set the 6.2a machine's TIME ZONE as the same as the other four and rebooted, and all of the times in TWP are now correct on the 6.2a machine.

BTW, thanks so very much for the 6.2a upgrade. 

Do take note. I didn't have any problems with MRV on the 6.2 machines, but I had a problem getting the 6.2a machine to work on the first transfer. To get it to work I had to record a program first. It just refused to transfer would just keep displaying the WAIT panel. There hasn't been any problems since, but I found that a MINOR quirk, although I was wondering if I was going to have to pull the drive.

As I said above, I am waiting to punch 6.2a unto the other four machines, until the NEW DRM situation in 6.2a gets resolved. Earl hinted that the DRM was upgraded/modified to limit our rights in 6.2a, and I really don't want to get caught up in an AUTO DELETE, LIMITED RECORDING, or LIMITED PLAYBACK situation with 6.2a on my other machines.


----------



## dmkuehn

Has anyone encountered freezing/rebooting issues with the 6.2a upgrade? My modified Samsung 4120 has been sick ever since DirecTV pushed the software patch to this unit. All other units with 6.2a work fine. Any suggestions as to possible solutions? (already suggested master HD is failing, huh what are the chances this would happen right after the upgrade!?)

Samsung SIR-4120 upgraded to 247 hrs 2nd drive, continued ill behavior after 6.2a update
Samsung SIR-4120 stock works fine after 6.2a update
Phillips 708 stock works fine after 6.2a update
Sony SAT T60 over 200 hrs 2nd drive works fine 3.5b update
DirecTV R-10 stock 6.1a works fine though has been glitchy on occasion
DirecTV R-15 argh! strangely enough working fine go figure
DirecTV D10,D11 tuners 
Sony SVr-2000 3.0 software lifetime sub an estate sale miracle 
Sony SVr-2000 with faulty HD or software glitch


----------



## klaroby

Sounds like your hard drive may have some bad sectors on it. I had this problem with one of my units. I had a problem before but only with hanging after a reboot. After the 6.2a upgrade it started random reboots. I pulled the drive and checked it and found I had several bad sectors. I think the upgrade must have written some system software to a bad sector. I tried to repair the drive using SpinRite and the drive wound up with a hardware failure. I bought a new drive, imaged it with 6.2, upgraded to 6.2a and now everything is working flawlessly.


----------



## luder

Anyone know where D put the 6.2a updates


----------



## Lord Vader

In MFS.


----------



## bitmap

HenryNettles said:


> I am following allowing with [...]The 62 slices upgrade guide at dellanave.
> 
> The problem is that I need the file:
> 
> 62_dtivo_slices_fixed.zip
> 
> The direct link is in the wrong format, and the torrent gets to 37.9%
> downloaded, and hangs up. I have tried this 3 times, with the same
> result. Google is of no help, although it can find the file name
> without the "fixed". That is, a search for "62_dtivo_slices"
> does find references.
> 
> Can anyone help me get a copy of "62_dtivo_slices_fixed.zip" ?


The original tracker is usually dead lately, at least for me.
Use a BT client that does DHT and/or lets you add additional trackers, 
add [Hotel] [Tango] [Tango] [Papa] ://tracker.prq.to/announce

I've been re-seeding off and on for about two months now.

(sorry about the URL, apparently I don't post for a few years, and I'm a classified as a newbie again)


----------



## Lord Vader

stonersmurf said:


> Your correct, what I was saying is for people that applied the first version that I released. The newer version has changes that require you to restore your original 6.2a tivoapp then apply the update superpatch for 6.2a. Sorry for the confusion.


I'm still a bit confused, stoner. If I apply 6.2a using Instantcake, then Zipper and tweak.sh the drive, which version of superpatch do I run?


----------



## HellFish

Since I know you're using the Zipper, if you read the Zipper main page, it has the following sentence with a link:



> If you are running 6.2a software, replace the superpatch with the updated version here.


Use that link to download the correct superpatch (superpatch-6.2a.tcl)

Regarding the quote you got from stonersmurf, he is saying superpatch should only be run on unmodified tivoapps.

So, if you are using the Zipper, then do tweak.sh with the correct superpatch (hint: the post it is attached to was created on 02/24/07, and is called *6.2a superpatch*) you should not encounter any problems.

Good luck.

edit: for those reading this at a later date, we're playing tag


----------



## Lord Vader

OK, thanks for clearing up my confusion. I think. 

BTW, what about Set_mrv_name? Do I need to worry about that?


----------



## BTUx9

Lord Vader said:


> I'm still a bit confused, stoner. If I apply 6.2a using Instantcake, then Zipper and tweak.sh the drive, which version of superpatch do I run?


if you're trying to go from 6.2 to 6.2a, there are a few good alternatives to reinstalling (search for a thread I started for one of the easier ones)


----------



## Lord Vader

Actually I went from 4.01b to 6.2a. Nothing was really on the drive, so I just reimaged it.


----------

